# Co-sleepers: What do your babies wear at night?



## carriereads (Jul 20, 2007)

My dd is 6 months old. She sleeps next to me and seems to stay pretty warm. She always kicks the sheet right off of her. So, at night she has always worn a short-sleeved onesie.
I'm just trying to figure out what to put her in, especially since the weather is finally getting a little cooler.
I'm curious to know what other babies are wearing. Do they get too hot in the long sleeve/pant pj's because of the body heat?
I'm a little worried that she might get cold in short sleeves and nothing on her legs.


----------



## MamaDiane (Oct 26, 2006)

My DS tends towards being cold all the time - cold hands, cold feet, even when it's pretty warm outside. So he sleeps in long sleeve, footsie pjs, and also wears a sleep-sack blanket. This, combined with the snuggling we do, keeps him toasty warm all night.


----------



## lakesuperiormom (Apr 11, 2007)

my babe wears a cloth diaper and we cuddle and both end up sweating...we'll probably move towards pj's or at least a top as the weather cools


----------



## Breastfeeding Insomniac (Jan 15, 2007)

DS gets overheated easily, so he just wears a diaper.


----------



## heidirk (Oct 19, 2007)

My little guy coslept all last winter, and I did have him in long sleeved, long legged cotton pj's but no socks. He sweats while he sleeps andnever seems to mind getting uncovered!







:yawning:


----------



## wonderwahine (Apr 21, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MamaDiane* 
My DS tends towards being cold all the time - cold hands, cold feet, even when it's pretty warm outside. So he sleeps in long sleeve, footsie pjs, and also wears a sleep-sack blanket. This, combined with the snuggling we do, keeps him toasty warm all night.

ditto, except we just use footed sleepers, and he will sometimes let me put the comforter on him


----------



## Arwyn (Sep 9, 2004)

A prefold.


----------



## sunnygir1 (Oct 8, 2007)

My dd alternates between her side-car co-sleeper and our bed. She wears a long-sleeved onesie and a diaper. I put more blankets on her when she's in her co-sleeper, but sometimes she kicks them off without waking me and she gets cold legs. In bed with us, she is plenty warm with our blankets on her legs and her torso out.


----------



## MilkTrance (Jul 21, 2007)

I like to use cotton sleepers because they breathe.

DS is very tall for his age, so the footless ones are better for us, but either way, sleepers are usually what we choose.


----------



## lemurmommies (Jan 15, 2007)

DS either wears a few different things, depending on what's clean









In the summer: Either a diaper and a t-shirt, or short-sleeved pjs with short legs too.

In the winter: Long sleeved, long legged pjs (no feet), or his short sleeved, short legged pjs with a pair of Huggalugs or Babylegs.


----------



## Margot Adler (Jun 2, 2007)

sleepers work great for us. w/sox if its chilly w/o if its warm...


----------



## 20605 (Oct 11, 2004)

undershirt and diaper usually, but she is a little heater...


----------



## MettaSutta (Oct 21, 2006)

We've been putting DD in a pair of wool shorties with a short-sleeved t-shirt, but now that's it's getting colder, we are going to use wool longies with a long-sleeved t-shirt! I don't worry too much about her feeling cold; she's a heat seeking missle when we're in bed!

On the other hand, I'm not sure what I'm going to wear to bed as it gets colder. I've always been a sleep in the buff kinda girl, but without the big fluffy comforter, I'm going to have to wear something!


----------



## AoifesMom (Sep 7, 2007)

Ours is a little furnace, usually she just wears a cloth diaper. We may have to add a little t shirt as the weather cools.


----------



## hibana (Jun 9, 2006)

Our room is drafty when it's chilly out, and our woodstove only puts out so much heat. In the summer, dd wore just a prefold, or prefold and nylon pants. Now she wears a footed sleeper. She starts out under the covers but usually ends up on top. Recently she crawled out to the end of the bed and curled up between my legs like a cat.







:


----------



## Evansmama (May 13, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lakesuperiormom* 
my babe wears a cloth diaper and we cuddle and both end up sweating...we'll probably move towards pj's or at least a top as the weather cools


Same here!


----------



## DandeCobb (Jul 20, 2006)

DS is a hotbox just like me, so its only a diaper at my house, if its really cold, i'll put him in a shortsleeved onesie and a pair of cotton pants but never a long sleeved shirt or *god-forbid* footy pajamas, he would burn up!


----------



## nummies (Jun 9, 2007)

Cloth diaper and long sleeved shirt. I try to keep a blanket over his legs but he ends up kicking it off. Just like his mama! I hate to have anything over my feet.


----------



## Storm Bride (Mar 2, 2005)

DD usually wore a sleeper when it was cold, because she was very prone to wiggling out of the covers, even before she could crawl. DS2 was usually in just a diaper and a onesie, because he snuggled in a lot, and rarely let more than his shoulders and head stick out about the covers.


----------



## laneysprout (Aug 5, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MamaDiane* 
My DS tends towards being cold all the time - cold hands, cold feet, even when it's pretty warm outside. So he sleeps in long sleeve, footsie pjs, and also wears a sleep-sack blanket. This, combined with the snuggling we do, keeps him toasty warm all night.

This is what we've been doing lately, now that the temperature is dipping!


----------



## ahuck (Sep 18, 2007)

my dd is a little heater...she's almost 6 months and since day 1 she sleeps in just a cloth diaper and she always gets sweaty, but she doesn't seem to mind one bit...we'll see how the winter goes...but its pretty darn warm for fall..t


----------



## cutic (May 19, 2005)

Dd is sleeping in a cotton t-shirt and wool longies. If it gets cold at night I cover her with my comforter.


----------



## ladybug13 (Oct 29, 2005)

My DD is also 6 months and we have been putting her in a sleeper. Since we are transitioning her to her crib, we have to make sure she is dressed ok for both the crib and co-sleeping (we bring her into bed around 2am). We put her in a long-sleeve onesie and BabyLegs, then we put a lightweight sleeper on her. If she gets too hot in bed, I just unzip the sleeper and take it off. She's comfy cozy in her babylegs while in bed with us!


----------



## AkRotts (Sep 2, 2007)

Caitlyn is my little heater. She sleeps in just a onesie and a diaper







n WHen I get up for work in the morning I put her in the co-sleeper wearing a a fleece sleeper and she stays nice and toasty


----------



## SandraS (Jan 18, 2007)

Usually just a onesie - we have a warm pillow top mattress with a heated mattress pad, and being between daddy and I on their tummies kept them nice and snuggly warm - they usually tucked their arms and legs under themselves if they got cold... but we keep it pretty warm! They never got swaddled (can't do that with tummy sleepers) and never liked anything on their feet.


----------



## granola_mom (Jun 11, 2007)

Right now she's just wearing a tshirt and diaper and it's plenty warm with all the body heat, even without the covers. Last winter I put her in sleepers or a onesie. This winter I'll probably knit her some longies for sleeping in. She pees a lot at night so it seems like a good idea.


----------



## Contrariety (Jul 16, 2007)

DS is the sweatiest babe! In the summer he slept in only a dipe and was STILL a sweaty beast! Now that it's cooler, he sleeps in regular PJs-- just the tight fitting ones. He's not so sweaty now that it's cooler but he can't sleep under the covers with me or else he overheats. No polar fleece sleepers for us!


----------



## ramama (Apr 13, 2007)

My DDs are both hot-boxes, as am I, and we all tend to get really grumpy when we wake up in the middle of the night because we're sweaty. We all share the same bed, so there's plenty of heat in there. Both DDs (4yo and 2yo) like to pick out their own pajamas (regular cotton, no fleece, and no footies) but if DD2 has a diaper leak and wets her bottoms, I don't bother getting new ones. They both kick the covers off and manage to stay warm anyway.

Would I be a bad mom is I admitted that they frequently just sleep in their day-clothes?


----------



## katheek77 (Mar 13, 2007)

DD does not like blankets and does not like snuggling. Hands off, please.







:

She sleeps in anything from a onesie to a full body blanket sleeper depending on the weather.


----------



## issakaye (Jun 25, 2006)

Our little one doesn't co-sleep anymore by her own choice LOL (19 mos) but when she did (first year + of her life), we just put her in a onesie. She cannot stand covers and would sweat if she had anything more than a onesie on.


----------



## macysmama (Apr 3, 2007)

She doesn't keep the blanket on, so she wears long sleeve/pants 100% cotton pajamas all year round, even in the summer because of the AC, since birth (she's 2 now). She has always been a cold baby. She sleeps next to me or on top of me.







I usually wear a long sleeve as well, as its hard to have my blanket up over my arms with her night nursing and cuddling.


----------



## snt88 (May 9, 2007)

My 11 month old dd wears long sleeve, long legged cotton pjs, and then I pull the covers up to her waste. As it gets colder at night, I'll add a onesie underneath.


----------



## harpertrance (Nov 11, 2006)

at night? honestly? this might sound odd to some people, but my children wear nothing to bed. Not even a diaper. We lay towels down, and they do the trick. We havent had a nighttime bm from our daughter ever. Hmm. They stay pretty warm because they are next to us, usually, and its usually nice and warm in the house as well.


----------



## jldumm (Sep 6, 2006)

she wears a footed cotton sleeper these days.... she doesn't seem to be hot and has covers over her lower half most of the night.


----------



## momoftworedheads (Mar 6, 2003)

When our sons were babies, they wore light pajamas and a diaper. Sometimes they wore a sleeper/bag type of pj's.

As they have gotten older, 7, 5 and 2, the older 2 wear tee shirts and boxers, the little guy wears pj's or a
t-shirt/diaper combo. Our little guy is the only onw who still co-sleeps every night, the bigger guys co-sleep in another bed in their room.

Take care!


----------

